# Lead Mold



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I just bought a pyramid sinker mold. It molds 2, 3, 4, 5 & 6 oz sinkers. It is a 4 sided mold. 

It does not use the brass eyelets. It makes the eye hole out of lead in one process.

Are these any good? Will they hold up to a hard cast. I would hate to put any power behind it and kill the guy fishing next to me.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Should be fine! is it a Do-it mold? just like casting a bank sinker with the cast eye


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

thats funny finger mullet... death by cast cause of stupid pyramid mold...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*It does not have*

a name on it. Just a number. I am not sure what it is because I am at work. 

It works great. I was just concerned about the lead eye. I have molded about 50 so far. 

I am going to mold all I think I will ever need and sell the mold. 

Darin


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I would just check the eye very closely. If there are any inconsitancies in the lead around the eye then it will be weak. Just be sure to preheat your mold so that the lead will flow in without leaving any voids


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

It is not a Do-it mold for sure. I forget the manufacture though. I prefer the ones that use the brass loops.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Eyelet*

I prefer the brass eyelet as well but it turned out to be a different kind of mold. 

If you don't preheat the mold they don't turn out very well. They are all ripply. 

I figured this out by trial and error. I have pushed and pushed on the eye and can't get them to bend. I figured they would hold fine. I just wondered if anyone had any experience with this type of mold or heard of any problems.

I have a bunch of them molded and will see how they work when the water warms a little.

Darin


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

*mold*

sounds like a palmer mold.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

ive always been a fan of brass eyelet sinkers. theres a few tricks you can do for the mold you have to make the eyes and the sinkers in general more consistent with less slag to trim once youve poured them.


take a C-clamp and clamp the middle of the mold very tight so as to press the hell out of the 2 sides together. 
---this will keep the eyes more consistent with less slag to trim from the hole on the eye afterwards eliminating the shimlike space lead gets onto and fills the eye over.

get an old hotplate and use it to preheat your molds before pouring lead. 
---I got one i use just for it &they work like a charm. set your molds on it a half hr before your gonna pour to get em upto an even temp all over.


----------



## gdogfcband (Nov 14, 2004)

*Idea*

I know the kind of mold you are talking about and I really wouldn't trust thed lead eyeletes. One is going to have a weak spot and you are gonna kill someone.

I would sugess that you use a Demel tool to customize it so that you can use brass eyelets.

Safer to be sure not hard to do. I have customised many do-it molds so that I could use larger hooks.

Frank


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Another thing you could try is to make some eyes out of copper wire just find they right gauge to fit the mold and bend to shape. This would be stronger than the brass or the lead eye, and you wouldnt have to change the mold any. If that works out for you let me know and I might take it off your hands when you are through with it.
John


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*You can actually*

use the brass eylets with this mold. They are just covered up with led around the outside. 

I just quit using them because I did not see the need for both brass and lead. 

I am going to play with it a little to see what I can come up with.

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I have one of those molds. With weights of that size Id imagine that theyre going to be used for "panfish" which generally dont require a power cast. Ive never had trouble with them breaking, I generally use 4oz just bc......but I have a good Do-It mold for those with the brass eyes.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Lead....*

I've twenty pounds or so if you want it....


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Lead*

I have enough lead to keep the entire board in fishing weights. A guy just gave me a 50# ingot of pure lead. 

My mold is 2-6 oz. I pour 4 oz and 6 oz with it. I have probably a lifetime supply or 4 and 6 oz poured at the moment.

The only thing I see that could pose a problem is using a fish finder rig. I like to use the coastlock snap swivels for the fish finder. The coastlock will clip on the weight but there is very little play with it. The brass eyelet has a ton of play but this one does not. Any problems with that?

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I have enough lead to keep the entire board in fishing weights. A guy just gave me a 50# ingot of pure lead.
> 
> My mold is 2-6 oz. I pour 4 oz and 6 oz with it. I have probably a lifetime supply or 4 and 6 oz poured at the moment.
> 
> ...


This is true


----------

